# Panacur - lungworm



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

is it just the syringe that helps with Lungworm? Or is the the granules and liquid range as well?

Thinking about worming Bigby with Panacur at the end of the month as hes had Drontal the past two times which I believe doesn't cover for lungworm?

Thanks


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I understood that it was all Panacur. However, I didn't realise that to treat lungworm you need to dose for 5 consecutive days. (I think )

I just gave the recommended dose at normal worming intervals so don't think it would have actually worked on lungworm. I was using for precaution, not because Jack has or showed signs of LW, but he likes to eat grass, so I need to read all the blurb again properly for next time. What actual dose does work as precautionary, and whether it's the same as a treatment or if there is a difference - need to check. 

I use Drontal too, but like you I was under the impression that didn't cover LW.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hanwombat said:


> is it just the syringe that helps with Lungworm? Or is the the granules and liquid range as well?
> 
> Thinking about worming Bigby with Panacur at the end of the month as hes had Drontal the past two times which I believe doesn't cover for lungworm?
> 
> Thanks


I know the Panacur paste treats lungworm as I used it as a wormer for Nanuq several times when she was a pup. For treatment you do have to dose different then for just worming though. Rather then trust memory Looked this up for you for lungworm its 7 days, dosing etc is on the link,

http://www.noahcompendium.co.uk/MSD_Animal_Health/Panacur_18_75_ACU-_Oral_Paste/-29723.html

I knew the granules did giardia too, wasn't sure about lungworm although assumed they do, and on checking granules do treat lungworm. Dose etc is on the link.

http://www.noahcompendium.co.uk/MSD_Animal_Health/Panacur_Granules_22_2_ACU-_w_w/-29713.html


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Drontal Plus was pretty sure only does intestinal worms, have double checked and it does.

http://www.noahcompendium.co.uk/Bayer_plc/Drontal_Plus_XL_Flavour_Tablets_for_Dogs/-69864.html


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks guys.

So you have to dose everyday for 7 days for Lungworm? or am I getting confused? He is around 22kg currently ( though would weigh him beforehand ) so he'd need say 2 1/2 syringes daily for 7 days ?

Or upon reading the link I do it over 3 days ?

Gah! Haha, so much easier with Io being on Milbemax but I can't give it to Bigby.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Milbemax is monthly for lungworm, definitely more often than normal worming is with milbemax. So all very confusing still!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Hanwombat said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> So you have to dose everyday for 7 days for Lungworm? or am I getting confused? He is around 22kg currently ( though would weigh him beforehand ) so he'd need say 2 1/2 syringes daily for 7 days ?
> 
> ...


Is Bigby known to be MDR1 positive, or are just assuming he might be?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Burrowzig said:


> Is Bigby known to be MDR1 positive, or are just assuming he might be?


Both his parents are affected, so he would be too.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Hanwombat said:


> Both his parents are affected, so he would be too.


Bummer.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Burrowzig said:


> Bummer.


Yep  There doesn't appear to be too many smooths bred in the UK that both parents aren't MDR1 affected. There was a lady who lives nearby to had a litter early in the year with both parents clear of MDR1.. the male was an import, but sadly she wouldn't let me have a puppy as I worked full time.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Hanwombat said:


> Yep  There doesn't appear to be too many smooths bred in the UK that both parents aren't MDR1 affected. There was a lady who lives nearby to had a litter early in the year with both parents clear of MDR1.. the male was an import, but sadly she wouldn't let me have a puppy as I worked full time.


I knew it was bad with smooth collies and MDR1, but I didn't realise it was as bad as that.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Burrowzig said:


> I knew it was bad with smooth collies and MDR1, but I didn't realise it was as bad as that.


Yeah - many breeders are still sadly using MDR1 affected dogs for stud or breeding, there are a selective few though who don't and are trying to encourage others to do the same. 
If I was to get another smooth, ideally I'd like one who isn't affected.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Right rebumping this thread as Bigby is due worming now.

So to cover Lungworm.. not treatment, I would need to give him Panacur Granules ( 2x 4.5g ) for 3 days in a row? Am I right here @Sled dog hotel thank you


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Panacur is for treating Lungworm, not preventing it.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Panacur is for treating Lungworm, not preventing it.


Wah! LOL! Damn Bigby Wolf not being able to have Milbemax  He doesn't eat grass and Lungworm isn't exactly about in my area.. maybe I'll just drontal him again


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

None of them prevent it. They treat if he has it.
Do you suspect he has worms? I've always thought treating for something he doesn't have is a bit pointless isn't it? Like taking Beechams cold and flu when you don't have a cold.
I just keep Panacur in the cupboard for if I ever suspect he has worms of any kind, then Panacur is a good wormer to get rid of it.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Nah I don't think he has worms but they both great treated every 3 months as a precaution.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hanwombat said:


> Right rebumping this thread as Bigby is due worming now.
> 
> So to cover Lungworm.. not treatment, I would need to give him Panacur Granules ( 2x 4.5g ) for 3 days in a row? Am I right here @Sled dog hotel thank you


The lungworm dose appears to be not only over several days where routine for intestinal worms seems to be 1 single dose it also seems to be at a different dosage.

Assuming you have the 22.2% granules.
It does say for the routine treatment worms other then lungworm and giardia 100mg Fenbendazole per Kg Body weight in adult cats and dogs.
They then give the following examples.
Panacur Granules 22.2 % w/w
Dosage and administration
Routine treatment of adult dogs and cats
Administer 100mg fenbenbazole per 1 kg (2.2 lb) bodyweight as a single dose.
Practical dosage recommendations:
1 g sachet /dose
Treats 2 kg (4.4lb) bodyweight as a single dose (1.1 - 2.2 kg)
1.8 g sachet / dose
Treats 4 kg (8.8lb) bodyweight as a single dose (2.2 - 4.4 kg)

4.5 g sachet /dose
Treats 10 kg (22lb) bodyweight as a single dose (5 - 10 kg)
For dogs weighing over 10 kg (22 lbs), additional sachets are required according to the additional body weight.
Assess bodyweight as accurately as possible and then administer one or a combination of the above sachets, which most closely doses this bodyweight. The dose should be administered by mixing into the feed.
e.g.
For a 9kg dog = 2 kg dose (1g sachet) + 4 kg dose (1.8g sachet) + 4 kg dose (1.8g sachet).
i.e.
one × 1 gram sachet + two × 1.8gm sachets (10 kg dose)
or
one × 4.5 gram sachet (10 kg dose)
Treatment should be repeated when natural re-infection with parasitic worms occurs. Routine treatment of adult animals with minimal exposure to infection is advisable 2 to 4 times per year. More frequent treatment, at 6 to 8 weekly intervals is advisable for dogs in kennels.

So for routine treatment if he is 22Kg her would need at that rate 2 x 4.5kg sachets which would be 20Kg plus 1 x 1g sachet which treats 2kg.

However it seems for the specific treatments ie Lungworm it says that you have to treat at a rate of 50mg of fenbendazole per Kg bodyweight daily for 7 consequetive days. So not only do you treat over 7 days instead of a single dose as in routine, it seems that you only give half the dose each day that you do for routine, routine is 100mg per Kg body weight in one single dose.

So it looks like you would give half the dose each day 1 x 4.5kg plus 1 x 1kg which does 1.1 to 2.2kg body weight. and do that for 7 days.

Increased dosing for specific infections
For control of lungworm Oslerus (Filaroides) osleri in dogs administer 50mg fenbendazole per 1kg (2.2 lb) body weight, daily for 7 consecutive days. A repeated course of treatment may be required in some cases.

http://www.noahcompendium.co.uk/MSD_Animal_Health/Panacur_Granules_22_2_ACU-_w_w/-29713.html

http://www.msd-animal-health.co.uk/Products_Public/Panacur_Granules/090_Product_Datasheet.aspx

I'm pretty sure that's what it means, but you could always message shoshanna shes a vet so can confirm that's right. I have used the paste and the granules but only for
the one routine normal worm dosing.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Sled dog hotel said:


> The lungworm dose appears to be not only over several days where routine for intestinal worms seems to be 1 single dose it also seems to be at a different dosage.
> 
> Assuming you have the 22.2% granules.
> It does say for the routine treatment worms other then lungworm and giardia 100mg Fenbendazole per Kg Body weight in adult cats and dogs.
> ...


Whoa! Thank you  So confusing!!? I am wondering whether to just treat as normal worming as I spoke with my vets a few weeks ago and they haven't seen cases of Lungworm about and he doesn't eat grass etc compared to Io !


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hanwombat said:


> Whoa! Thank you  So confusing!!? I am wondering whether to just treat as normal worming as I spoke with my vets a few weeks ago and they haven't seen cases of Lungworm about and he doesn't eat grass etc compared to Io !


It is confusing I'm pretty sure that's what it means for lung worm but as said you can check in with shosh or maybe even your own vets even if you didn't buy it there they may confirm.

Its looks that if you use it to treat giardia in adult dogs or if they are actually found to have a worm infestation, you then use it at the half dose, as for the lungworm but for 3 consecutive days.

Maybe just treat at the routine dose then.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Panacur is for treating Lungworm, not preventing it.


Can I just point out all wormers are for treating and not preventing. Treating periodically as recommended prevents bad infestations!

If someone's already said this apologises!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I use the Panucur 10% liquid; it says to treat lungworm use it at 1ml per 2kg body weight for 7 consecutive days, 3 consecutive days for giardia.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Panacur is licensed for the treatment of _Filaroides osleri_. This is a different lungworm to the one we worry about, _Angiostrongylus vasorum,_ which is the one spread by slugs and snails.

Panacur is NOT licensed to treat _Angiostrongylus_, so you won't find any official doses anywhere, least of all in the NOAH Compendium or in the leaflet that comes with it. We have to use unlicensed doses based on the experience of the profession as a whole, and there is no consensus. Advice on how long to treat a lungworm case ranges from 3 days to 21 days, but a minimum of 10 days is advised in the BSAVA Formulary.

The other big difficulty with lungworm is that we currently have no recommendations on how to prevent it, only treat it. There prepatent period (the time between the dog being infected and the worms reaching adulthood in the heart) is usually considered to be 1-2 months, so in theory if you treat every 1-2 months consistently then you'll always kill the worms before they reach adulthood. This will stop them laying eggs (it's the eggs and larvae in the lungs that cause the respiratory symptoms) but risks missing the younger adult worms who can still cause the bleeding disorder (adult worms seem to release anti-clotting substances).

This could potentially mean treating a dog with Panacur for 10 days every month, though - so it's a matter of balancing the risk of infection against the need for treatment.

All forms of Panacur will be equally effective if used as equivalent doses.


----------

